

What It Is Like To Be A Geek In Prison - davidsmith8900
http://www.quora.com/Prisons-Prison-Life/What-is-it-like-to-be-a-geek-in-a-prison

======
logjam
No, quora. I'm not going to log in with Google or Facebook to read this.

